# Haunted Forest songs/soundtracks needed



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

Anyone got any ideas for haunted forest music?


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Crows, wind, ghastly/ghostly moans, wolf howls, etc.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

This really isn't music, but I like this track for spooky ambiance.


----------



## JW Halloween (Sep 30, 2012)

I found this site a few months ago: https://mynoise.net/noiseMachines.php

They have all sorts of background sounds and you can mix them together to create exactly what you want. There is a FAQ link at the bottom that will help you get going with the site.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

JW Halloween said:


> I found this site a few months ago: https://mynoise.net/noiseMachines.php
> 
> They have all sorts of background sounds and you can mix them together to create exactly what you want. There is a FAQ link at the bottom that will help you get going with the site.


I agree, this is a great site for natural sounds you can customize without music. And you can play more than one sound at a time on different browsers. Be sure to check the RPG streams under 'Atmospheres' and the Natural Noises listings. I like to listen to 'Unreal Wind' on the Howling Winds, Autumn Winds, or Deserted Barn on one browser window, with rain on another, and thunder on another. Although with many of the storm streams you can have this all at once. I just like it very customized. 

As for music, check out Derek and Brandon Fiechter on YouTube. If you search in the channel under 'forest' you'll find a plethora of choices.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Try this out, I am sure you can find something here. I don't always listen to whats in my collection but I have been listening to them at work and they definitely give me. As for music that's really hard to find because it's difficult to find an artist who would make music to fit a haunted forest.

http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2017/10/20-hours-of-halloween-horror.html

Also try this video out, its 2 hours long.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

https://poisonprops.com/product/evil-whispers-dd/

https://poisonprops.com/product/evil-wind-dd/

https://poisonprops.com/product/restless-crows-dd/


----------



## int_stealer (Oct 17, 2018)

check out enchanted forest by mannheim steamroller on youtube, pretty good ambiance.


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*mannheim*



int_stealer said:


> check out enchanted forest by mannheim steamroller on youtube, pretty good ambiance.


Actually that's pretty good, thanks.


----------

